# Local papers where you live



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi we need a bit of help...
We are looking for the names of the free papers or magazines where you live. What we want to know is what are the most read papers and magazines for the English community where you live. If anyone has any suggestions we would be most greatfull as we are looking to advertise in different areas. We are also looking for agents in other areas so thought the best way to find them would be to advertise locally. Also any websites assosiated with newspapers or magazines would be good too. Many thanks


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Bugs,

I can only think of The Euro News, and Sur in English. There is also The Sentinella magazine. Don't think that helps does it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi Bugs,
> 
> I can only think of The Euro News, and Sur in English. There is also The Sentinella magazine. Don't think that helps does it?


It might do actually, what area do they cover. We dont have them where we are


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> It might do actually, what area do they cover. We dont have them where we are


The papers cover the Malaga region and the Sentinella seems to cover west of Malaga eg, Nerja, Torre del Mar.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> The papers cover the Malaga region and the Sentinella seems to cover west of Malaga eg, Nerja, Torre del Mar.


Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News

http://www.euroweeklynews.com/

The Sentinella Malaga, Costa del Sol, Spain - English Magazine


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> The papers cover the Malaga region and the Sentinella seems to cover west of Malaga eg, Nerja, Torre del Mar.


Thats good. We need to advertise in this area and we need agents there too so it will be worth looking into. Mind you after a couple of bottles of wine everything seems good so I might be better to do it anoter time lol. :spit:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

The Sentinella is a good one for advertising around here. Lots of the locals pick it up. 

Cheers:spit:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News
> 
> http://www.euroweeklynews.com/
> 
> The Sentinella Malaga, Costa del Sol, Spain - English Magazine


Ta, just going for a swim to cool off before bed so will follow the links tomorrow, or should that be a little later today


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Ta, just going for a swim to cool off before bed so will follow the links tomorrow, or should that be a little later today


. You know I can't go in my pool this time of night!!:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Chica said:


> . You know I can't go in my pool this time of night!!:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


Sorry  but with an almost full moon and a pool like bath water it´s just too good to refuse x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Hi we need a bit of help...
> We are looking for the names of the free papers or magazines where you live. What we want to know is what are the most read papers and magazines for the English community where you live. If anyone has any suggestions we would be most greatfull as we are looking to advertise in different areas. We are also looking for agents in other areas so thought the best way to find them would be to advertise locally. Also any websites assosiated with newspapers or magazines would be good too. Many thanks


The 4 most popular around here (Arboleas, Almeria) seem to be :
The Euro Weekly
The Reader
The Sol Times
The Post

Haven't got links for 'em but a quick google (nothing like a quick google in the morning eh) should sort it.



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> The 4 most popular around here (Arboleas, Almeria) seem to be :
> The Euro Weekly
> The Reader
> The Sol Times
> ...


Excellent thanks will take a look. Keep trying to have a quick google first thing in the morning but her in doors keeps saying no...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about local radio?? I know it maybe expensive, but I tend to listen to ads on there more than I do in a paper??

As it happens I still have my cockroach infestation, which, if I was to be staying in my existing property I would be looking for an "exterminator".... hmmmm, where would I go to find out??? I think I would be asking my estate agent friends.... maybe you could mail or contact estate agents, letting agents, house cleaning companies...???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> What about local radio?? I know it maybe expensive, but I tend to listen to ads on there more than I do in a paper??
> 
> As it happens I still have my cockroach infestation, which, if I was to be staying in my existing property I would be looking for an "exterminator".... hmmmm, where would I go to find out??? I think I would be asking my estate agent friends.... maybe you could mail or contact estate agents, letting agents, house cleaning companies...???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats worth a try. In fact its a really good idea.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

We spent over €1000/month last year on advertising but this year as things are not so easy we only want to direct our adverts where they will be most effective. We tried TV last year as well but it was expensive and although it gave us good exposure we didnt really recover the money spent. And it was only local TV for expats. Actually we have been thinking about a new TV station called Viva TV. Maybe I should start a new thread asking if anybody on here watched Viva.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Thats worth a try. In fact its a really good idea.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> We spent over €1000/month last year on advertising but this year as things are not so easy we only want to direct our adverts where they will be most effective. We tried TV last year as well but it was expensive and although it gave us good exposure we didnt really recover the money spent. And it was only local TV for expats. Actually we have been thinking about a new TV station called Viva TV. Maybe I should start a new thread asking if anybody on here watched Viva.



I have sky and can only get what the skybox lets me have, no spanish or expat tv channels, so never heard of Viva!!

I'm also of the opinion that cos of the climate and the "outdoor" lifestyle here that TV is fairly unimportant??????? I could be wrong, but thats my take on it. I watch the soaps but thats about it! Whereas I have the radio on in the car no matter what and cos of distances, I do a fair ammount of driving. Ok, so I may not respond to the ads, but it a subconcsious awareness?? Is that worth the money??? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have sky and can only get what the skybox lets me have, no spanish or expat tv channels, so never heard of Viva!!
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that cos of the climate and the "outdoor" lifestyle here that TV is fairly unimportant??????? I could be wrong, but thats my take on it. I watch the soaps but thats about it! Whereas I have the radio on in the car no matter what and cos of distances, I do a fair ammount of driving. Ok, so I may not respond to the ads, but it a subconcsious awareness?? Is that worth the money???
> 
> ...


....We have thougt about radio and may give it a try. I think it needs to be done in conjunction with other advertising as well as most people as you said listen to the radio in the car so dont get the chance to write down phone numbers or web site names. OK maybe this should be expanded to what newspapers, magazines, and radio stations you use where you are, and have you ever heard of Viva TV


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> ....We have thougt about radio and may give it a try. I think it needs to be done in conjunction with other advertising as well as most people as you said listen to the radio in the car so dont get the chance to write down phone numbers or web site names. OK maybe this should be expanded to what newspapers, magazines, and radio stations you use where you are, and have you ever heard of Viva TV


Valle radio ( VALLE RADIO | ENGLISH SPEAKING RADIO IN SPAIN ) is quite popular with the expats round here. Dunno what they charge but wouldn't hurt to have a chinwag with 'em eh.


Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Valle radio ( VALLE RADIO | ENGLISH SPEAKING RADIO IN SPAIN ) is quite popular with the expats round here. Dunno what they charge but wouldn't hurt to have a chinwag with 'em eh.
> 
> 
> Doggy


Ta will give it a try. I want to get as many as I can in as many areas as possible as we will be launching a new range of products soon and want to get it out to as many people as possible.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Now, hears an interesting thing, it appears (altho I'm not sure yet, gonna go back and look later) that I may have a wasps nest in the pump shed in my new house!! So I have phoned the agent and they've gotta "specialist" who'll come out and deal with it!! Also gotta leak in the skimmer pipes I think??? and that could be a big job involving digging up the pressed cement patio area!! Hhhhmmmm, am I seeing problems afoot?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now, hears an interesting thing, it appears (altho I'm not sure yet, gonna go back and look later) that I may have a wasps nest in the pump shed in my new house!! So I have phoned the agent and they've gotta "specialist" who'll come out and deal with it!! Also gotta leak in the skimmer pipes I think??? and that could be a big job involving digging up the pressed cement patio area!! Hhhhmmmm, am I seeing problems afoot??
> 
> Jo xxx


Wasp nest, not a big problem. The leak in the skimmer pipe, now that could be a pig. What makes you think the pipe from the skimmer is leaking? Its quite unusual unless there has been some movement.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Coastline radio seems to be the most popular around here. It used to be Spectrum but their jingles became so annoying...the same ones over and over again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Coastline radio seems to be the most popular around here. It used to be Spectrum but their jingles became so annoying...the same ones over and over again


Something terrible has happened to Spectrum recently, Lisa (in the mornings) has gone and they have some guy who is in the UK doing a very bad "phone in" from 11am til 2pm, I dont listen to it at all anymore. I listen to "heart" or "central"????? Or "Europa FM" a spanish station


Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris, have a look at the following:
inlandmagazine.com (Alhaurin, Coin, Cartama and surrounds)
localconnections.biz (Antequera, ALora, Alhaurin etc etc)
theoriginaltradingpost.com (same as inland mag)
Key to the Costa (need to google. They cover Furengirola to Marbella and beyond)
Post it on the Coast (again need to google)

Not sure I would worry about radio or TV. Do some direct emails, set up a Facebook fan site, link up with a charity eg Cudeca, link up with related businesses eg plumbers, gardeners etc for joint referrals. Actually, thinking about it, if you would like more info, just PM me and I can send you some other stuff to your email address.

Good luck!!

Tony


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Something terrible has happened to Spectrum recently, Lisa (in the mornings) has gone and they have some guy who is in the UK doing a very bad "phone in" from 11am til 2pm, I dont listen to it at all anymore. I listen to "heart" or "central"????? Or "Europa FM" a spanish station
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep, what has happened to Lisa??? I also listen to HeartFM - a good bunch!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Something terrible has happened to Spectrum recently, Lisa (in the mornings) has gone and they have some guy who is in the UK doing a very bad "phone in" from 11am til 2pm, I dont listen to it at all anymore. I listen to "heart" or "central"????? Or "Europa FM" a spanish station
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Spectrum has now linked up with a company called Torresat who provide english tv via small dishes. It has gone down hill and that may be the reason


----------

